# Will ducks, geese, chickens, and guineas eat bees?



## Zorro_Bones

I am going to get into beekeeping and was wondering would my birds eat the bees?
If so how far away from them should the hives be?

thanks,
oliver :cowboy:


----------



## james dilley

They will eat them,But after getting Stung afew times they might leave them alone. The bigger problem is the bees might sting your birds to death. So I would wire with poultry netting around the bee yard. And try to keep the birds out.


----------



## John Schneider

Our laying hens have unlimited access to our apiary near the garden outside our back deck and I have never witnessed them either harassing the bees or getting harassed. I don't worry about it, but they aren't geese or guineas either. Something to keep an eye on for the first while. Even the most upset hive of honey bees wouldn't have the desire or ability to kill fowl. Africanized bees on the other hand??


----------



## foxtrapper

Chickens ducks & guineas potentially will eat bees, as they all eat bugs. I've never seen mine do it, and they've never hung around the hives. That said, while they can get to the hives, they are not close to the coops and their normal territories.

Geese don't eat bugs, so you've no worries with them.


----------



## Iddee

Keep your birds and bees together. The chickens will eat the wax moths off the hives. Those of you who do not have chickens, install bird feeders near the hives for the same purpose. They will not damage your bees.


----------



## mountainman_bc

I read somewhere that guineas will sit in front of hives and eat ALL the bees as they leave. They are carnivorous though mine love greens.
My guineas will be full grown by spring. If need be I will fence them out of the apiary which is currently in the same pasture.


----------



## terry stewart

the guineaes will sit in front of the hive and eat all day


----------

